
Stanford Election Atlas - carlosgg
http://atlas.esri.com/Atlas/VoterAtlas.html
======
carlosgg
WP article: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-
cage/wp/2016/10/3...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-
cage/wp/2016/10/31/this-map-will-change-how-you-think-about-american-voters-
especially-small-town-heartland-white-voters/)

